# 1:24 scale Corrugated aluminum 2 x 4 inch sheets



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm guessing about a year ago, I was able to find/buy corrugated aluminum 2 x 4 inch sheets... It really made for some nice roofing or siding.

Does anyone know if this stuff is still avaiable? I can't find it.............

Thanks,
Pete
P & S Central RR


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.soddersenterprises.com/p...index.html 

-Brian


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

WAYTOGO BRIAN! 

I love this web site.... got a question and someone out here has the answer! 

Thank you so much, and best wishes for the new year 

Pete 
P & S Central


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Easy to make yourself. Get a Fiskars paper crimper a Walmart or Joann's and make them from beverage cans. You choose the flavor.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

crimping: 
http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=435


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 27 Dec 2009 07:58 PM 
Easy to make yourself. Get a Fiskars paper crimper a Walmart or Joann's and make them from beverage cans. You choose the flavor. 



I agree!










-Brian


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of these subjects were in our GOOD OLD forum.
As it is difficult to access or link to the old forms, I made a PDF of this topic.
Here is a link to those previos discussions.

Corrugated siding from Aluminum Cans[/b]

I am glad to see Brian drinks from tall cans.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now I know what to do with all those Budweiser cans! Thanks for the idea guys. Now I'm off to create more raw material.... 

Chris


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Pete, Dwyne Steinmeyer has a good line of corrugated roofing material. His email is [email protected]. Phone is 724-925-3737. I used his roofing on a barn I built a couple of years ago. It works well. He has a sample kit and price list. 
Ron


----------

